# وحدة معالجة النفط الرطب



## حيدر محمد اغضيب (1 فبراير 2009)

احتاج الى معلومات مفصلة عن وحدة معالجة النفط الرطب​
مع العلم اني املك نفوطا ثقيلة مواصفاتها API=23​density=0.9125gm/cm3
Temperature =40 C
salt= 10000 ppm
water on oil persent=0.5%
Flow rate=100000BBL/day​
اريد ان اجعلنسبة الماء في النفط الخارج water on oil persent= Nil
واريد ان اجعل نسبة الملح في النفط الخارج salt=40ppm 
الرجاء الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع من قبل المختصين واعطائي الاقتراحات اللازمة مع الدراسات ، ويا ريت ان تذكروا لي امثلة موجودة فعليا في المحطات العربية لعزل الاملاح من النفط.. ​ لا تستحي من اعطاء القليل فان الحرمان اقل منه
انا محتاج للقليل والكثير​​


----------



## حيدر 83 (7 يناير 2011)

لطفا احتاج الى شرح حول معالجة النفط الرطب مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان
اخوكم المهندس حيدر


----------



## حيدر 83 (7 يناير 2011)

اواي معلومات حول محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعي


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*أذهب الى الروابط التالية*

أخي العزيز :
موضوع عن (محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعي) والآخر عن (معالجة النفط الرطب) على الرابط التالي:
أنقر هنـــــا


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

_^^

شكرًا لك _


----------



## المحترف88 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخواني على هذه المواضيع القيمه


----------

